# Riptropin vs Hygetropin



## exalta (Jul 23, 2009)

What's everyone's opinion as to which is better, i.e. which do people feel is dosed most accurately?

As far as I'm aware the Hyge I have access to is blue top - I believe they are the 'tribal top' version, that correct? Also, source has brown tops, but I've read that these are just relabelled as there are no brown top Hyges...?

I've only used Rips myself, and only for a very short while (had to discontinue my usage due to personal reasons), so I wasn't able to form a real judgement regarding efficacy. HOWEVER, I didn't really see any of the typical GH sides during those two months, and I went up to 10ius/day. No CTS whatsoever - I occasionally though

I've read on a US board that people have had Riptropin lab tested and it came out as 13ius per vial, i.e. overdosed. Now I find that a little hard to believe given both my own personal experience with Rips and the fact that I can't see the Chinese giving GH away... but then who knows...

So, general opinions on the best GH of the two, or of others?

GH is a reasonably costly venture and I could have paid for a short holiday with what I spent on the Rips (they may have been good though, who knows, perhaps I'm just not prone to the sides, and I didn't run it for long enough), so I'd like to invest my money fairly wisely on this occasion. I'll be running for 3 months, taking a 5 week break, then running for the foreseeable, so I'd like to get it right.

I guess I'm looking at guys like @PScarb, and whoever else has knowledge/experience, in particular for this one.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

exalta said:


> What's everyone's opinion as to which is better, i.e. which do people feel is dosed most accurately?
> 
> As far as I'm aware the Hyge I have access to is blue top - I believe they are the 'tribal top' version, that correct? Also, source has brown tops, but I've read that these are just relabelled as there are no brown top Hyges...?
> 
> ...


i dont have the knowledge of PScarb, but i can imagine no GH would be overdosed by that much. And people 'saying' they have seen reports on forums means f-all TBH. There just rumours, not hard facts. Wheres their proof etc, its only word of mouth? Anyone could make anything up.

as for hyges the Dr Lins Tribal tops i found equally as good as Original Hygene's so go with which evers cheaper for you or available.

theres also some confusion over the brown top/green top Hyges with the water mark sticker on... these;










as far as im aware the Hyges with this type of sticker on are counterfeits of both Lins and Hygene GH. They may still contain some active GH but they have nothing to do with Lins or Hygene.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

firstly Hyge tribal tops have only yellow tops(100iu kits) and Green tops(200iu kits) they do not have blue tops so these would be fake....

Rips are relabled generics so although they will contain GH the amount is anyones guess as consistancy is the real issue with these, many will remember when Kigs came out and was amazing but after 6-12 months they where not special at all.....same applies to Rips, as for the Test on the american boards i believe this so call test was carried out by a respected member on a certain board who happened to also sell Rips 

in my opinion genuine Tribal top Hyge is better than Rips....


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Elitropin is as good as hyges. Can't wait to get my black tops!


----------



## exalta (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for the advice fellas. This whole GH business is a bit of a minefield... Now I've just got to find somewhere to get the genuine tribal tops... Nightmare.


----------



## exalta (Jul 23, 2009)

MXD said:


> Elitropin is as good as hyges. Can't wait to get my black tops!


Elittropin are black tops? Now this is finally one I can get - my source has elis listed, but they are are either green or black tops, black being about 8% more expensive than what he is referring to as 'Generic green top elitropin'...?

So it's the black top elitropin that gets your nod? May have to try these in that case. These are also cheaper than all of the available 'hyge' i've seen and cheaper than the Rips I had...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MXD said:


> Elitropin is as good as hyges. Can't wait to get my black tops!


how long have you been using them Max?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> how long have you been using them Max?


Ellis (greens) good 5ish months now at 4iu . Hyges I used back in 2010 200 iu kits again 4iu at 5 months. I feel that elis are as good as greens hard to notice any diff between the two.

Dose split am/pm but recently with elis changed to 5 shots of 1iu ten min after peps. Best way I've ran gh easily.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

exalta said:


> Elittropin are black tops? Now this is finally one I can get - my source has elis listed, but they are are either green or black tops, black being about 8% more expensive than what he is referring to as 'Generic green top elitropin'...?
> 
> So it's the black top elitropin that gets your nod? May have to try these in that case. These are also cheaper than all of the available 'hyge' i've seen and cheaper than the Rips I had...


Blacks are the new green tops yes as they stopped making greens.

I havn't taken delivery of blacks yet as they have just came out, if they are as good as greens are (supposed to be better) I'll be happy.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MXD said:


> Ellis (greens) good 5ish months now at 4iu . Hyges I used back in 2010 200 iu kits again 4iu at 5 months. I feel that elis are as good as greens hard to notice any diff between the two.
> 
> Dose split am/pm but recently with elis changed to 5 shots of 1iu ten min after peps. Best way I've ran gh easily.


interesting, the Tribal top hyge in my opinion is better than the original but looking forward to seeing what these are like


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

MXD said:


> Elitropin is as good as hyges. Can't wait to get my black tops!


Me too! Love the Eli's!


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

Eli's if you have the cash....rips if you're on a budget


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

sorry for bumping this saves me starting a new thread.

1st time hgh cycle soon

i have access to original hyge and rips + kigs

hyge looks like the best choice so far. anyone else?


----------



## trainiac (Sep 5, 2011)

My problem with rips are that I do not believe they are 10iu. I am 99.9% sure that as an unlicensed underground product, they are less. The makers in China are well-aware that users taking lower doses at a time (and that is most users) will not know the difference between say 4iu and 5iu, but they can charge for 10iu because they know people want it and will pay for it ... and very, very few people can lab test gh for potency due to lack of labs and the high cost of testing. One more thing, early this year I gave a friend who uses rips a lot some genuine 10iu gh I got on a trip to China and he could tell the difference. That being said, I'd use the rips over the kigs any day. Rips are consistent in quality, kigs are not.


----------



## Destiny1 (Dec 20, 2012)

I love the hypes if your gonna take rips you might as well just take the cheap unlabelled blue you can get

Why not just test it mate ya self if its your first time using

Wack 10 ius in for the first 3 days if you don't wake up with hands stuck to gether like a oap or exsperiance cramp in legs during the day some thinks up with it

as a lot of hgh gets faked for hcg do the old pregnancy test on your hgh to make sure it's not hcg


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Rips are brilliant. Using 200iu Hyges over the next 4 weeks for the next few months and will compare then...


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> interesting, the Tribal top hyge in my opinion is better than the original but looking forward to seeing what these are like


are the originals still good to go?

never tried hygets and ording some soon (originals)


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Go for dr lins hyge out the three mate


----------

